# 2 Vessel Build



## tom86 (19/5/17)

Decided to draw up my brewery build plan thought it looked ok so decided to post it up! Already have most of the stuff for this system and done 2 brews with it, just designing it so I don't have to connect and disconnect hoses all the time and trying to put a spigot for whirlpool in there. At the moment everything is just sitting on eskies bits of wood etc... 2 Reasons I have used 2 way ball valves instead of 3 way, 1 they are cheaper and 2 I already have them.. Any thoughts?








Edit: I know the cooler and pump are floating.. and I may look at fixing the tee so that its not hanging off the side of the pot.


----------



## klangers (19/5/17)

The "best practice" is for 3 piece valves. People here say that they're designed that way so you can clean them, but they're really like that to replace the seats when they're worn or if you want some way to break your pipework without cutting. No one cleans ball valves in industry by breaking them open. In fact no one bothers to open up and clean ball valves; a ball valve isn't hygienic - 2 piece or 3 piece - as there is always the "dark side of the ball" that can have a film of nasties.

I have plenty of 2 piece and they're fine for home brew usage, even more fine for the hot side which to a certain extent is self sanitizing from the heat.

Main thing is to do a decent CIP, and open and close the valves during this so the whole ball gets some contact.


----------



## micbrew (19/5/17)

Argh .. not true ... every 4or 5 brews .. I'm able to fully breakdown and clean my 1vessel system including 2 ball valves and replacing teflon tape etc etc


----------



## klangers (19/5/17)

micbrew said:


> Argh .. not true ... every 4or 5 brews .. I'm able to fully breakdown and clean my 1vessel system including 2 ball valves and replacing teflon tape etc etc


Do whatever you like. I'm just saying that if you're after sanitary you'll need a butterfly valve. Ball valves are designed to be very reliable under harsh conditions, not to be sanitary.

Breaking down valves after 4-5 brews/batches would be considered exceptionally frequent, even for a dairy, because all the product valves will be butterflys and such fully CIPable. You may break down a ball valve to clean but that's not why they're designed like that.


----------



## tom86 (19/5/17)

Whats a "CIP"? Clean in place? Just going to do a BBW (brewmans brew wash) and warm water cylce through and rinse. 

They are actually 2 piece ball valves, but what I wrote was two *way *ball valves not 3 *way *ball valves.. anyway. Ball valves aside, looks alright?


----------



## klangers (19/5/17)

Yeah Clean In Place

Lol sorry. Got all worked up for nuffin!

Yeah I don't see any reason why not. The only issue is stream mixing when you change from one port to the other - not really an issue I don't think with hot side.


----------

